# Onkyo 607 - Volume Question



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Really quick question. Last night I got my system running, it isn't perfect, and it isn't finished, but its been so long coming that I couldn't stop myself from hooking it up to get an idea of how it sounds.

I plugged two of my Anthony Gallo Adiva-Ti to the front left and right channel of the amp, and my sub to the pre outs. Without any kind of calibration, I got them running just to get a taste of the sound.

However, I was very surprised that it required about 50% volume on the amp to get them running at a decent volume. I was under the impression that 50% volume was going to blow my speakers, not give normal sound.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

don't get too hung up on the volume level on the knob. There are too many factors in play: room size, speaker efficiency, your hearing 

the real indicator is sound quality. 50% isn't bad and leaves you some headroom to crank it louder. Now, if you try to crank it up and it just never seems to get there, you may want to look at other factors like subwoofer level and whether or not you have night/limiter mode on (which I've seen happen by accident on an Onkyo before).


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

The range is fine for my amp (assuming that, when I add more speakers, I dont need more volume to compensate for the additional power requirements).

I was just a bit concerned that amp or speakers weren't working correctly. They are only small 50W speakers.. 

There isnt some kind of variable impedence setting on the amp is there?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many Onkyo's have a 4 and 8 ohm speaker selection. However, if using the 4 ohm setting, the amplifier is literally neutered. However, the default is 8 ohms.

I would run the Audyssey 2EQ calibation that came with the 607. This will set your levels. Also, with modern AVR's, the volume is done much differently than receivers in the past where most of the power was at about 50%. With modern AVR's, they are calibrated to running up to the Reference Level which is 0db which is the level which DVD's and BD's are Mastered at. For instance, -20 is 20 decibels below reference level. Again, first you must calibrate your speakers before having what will be your true reference level.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Volume controls on most new receivers work very differently than they did before. Dont go by the thought that 50% is not loud enough what most receivers are doing now is at approximately 75% (0db) you should be at reference level meaning 75db with peaks of 115db. On older receivers generally any more than 50% would be past what the receiver can output without distortion, that has changed now. If you have followed the setup procedure properly and done the auto room correction you should be able to go all the way to 80% without much if any distortion for two channel listening if your speakers are rated to handle it. 
Keep in mind also that most receivers can not output its rated wattage output with all 5 or 7 channels driven at the same time. You usually drop down to about half and will have distortion at this point.


----------

